# Ammonia burn PIX>>>>>



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

See his ribs????

he really got a pretty nasty burn. He's very active as far as i see up to now. He already consumed a goldfish and some guppy frys.

This is my question, will it grow its scales back after the wound would close?

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Boston Red Sox in 04' - 05&# (Dec 14, 2003)

I am digsuted with this picture!!

Please Remove!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

and so is your jock-o-rama idol!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It will heal up fine with time...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Ouch!!! That looks painful!!! At least he's eating!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

camotekid said:


> He already consumed a goldfish and some guppy frys.


 did they fall right out of him after he ate em?

man that looks pretty bad, but has it been getting worse or does it seem to be getting better?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i hope its getting better. that portion of the flesh became like white cotton before it fell off. I am still observing if the wound is getting larger or not. The other burn on his opposite side seems ok, its a half smaller than this one and didnt showed the ribs.



> It will heal up fine with time...


I'm very glad to know that.

Thank you very much for the responses.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Is this the same fish that had very little tail and fins a few days ago?

It could be that the scales were also dead but didn't fall off yet, now that its healing the scales fell off and are about to be replaced.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

this is different. We coincidentally had the same topic title.

This is my original thread: *Ammonia burn (camotekid)*


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

camotekid said:


> and so is your jock-o-rama idol!


 hahahaha!!!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Salt and Melafix!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks better.

wow a biopspy of a piranha and he will live to.









hope he gets better


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah it should heal up. You may want to try salt to speed the process.

Boston Red Sox in 04&05&#- This is a Disease and Parasite forum to help people with what to do when there piranha becomes sick. Camotekid was only showing us what it looked like so we knew if it was ammonia burn. Not to show it off.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Boston Red Sox in 04 said:


> I am digsuted with this picture!!
> 
> Please Remove!


 That is a nice pic. Don't forget to get that pic into the sick and injured fish thread.


----------

